# TYPE 1 DIABETES DISCOVERY WEEKEND AT LEEDS MET 16-18 August 2013



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Day passes are now available for a discovery weekend which is to be hosted at Leeds Metropolitan University for adults and children with type 1 diabetes and their families.

Getting Sorted - the University's award-winning diabetes enterprise unit - has joined forces with JDRF, the type 1 diabetes charity, to run the event from Friday 16 to Sunday 18 August.

Day and weekend places are still available for families nation-wide. The event is intended to give all who attend the opportunity to take part in group sessions, with experts on-hand to answer questions on activity, nutrition and carb counting, schools, transition from paediatric to adult services, insulin pumps and JDRF's research into the cure for type 1 diabetes.

http://www.leedsmet.ac.uk/news/type-1-diabetes-discovery-weekend-at-leeds-met03052013.htm


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2013)

Sounds Good !


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Sounds Good !



Sounds expensive also, unfortunately, although I'm sure it will be worth it to those that attend. I lost count of the number of times they use the word 'young' though - it sometimes feels like people my age don't exist (diagnosed at age 49)


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2013)

We should have an "Old folks " meet


----------



## Casper (May 4, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> We should have an "Old folks " meet



Count me in for that


----------

